# La follia di Jennifer Lopez: licenzia tutti i ballerini del segno della vergine!



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.

Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!

Il fatto è stato riportato da Heather Morris,ex star di Glee,e il motivo sarebbe che la Lopez non vuole intorno persone nate sotto lo stesso segno del suo ex Marc Anthony.

Contattata dai media a tal proposito la Lopez e il suo staff avrebbero risposto il classico "No Comment".


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...


stavolta lo scrivo io: il degrado...........


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...


gli amerikani stanno toccando vette altissime di degrado™


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...



La stupidità umana non ha limiti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...



Sono deluso. Dovevi esordire con DEGRADOH


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli amerikani stanno toccando vette altissime di degrado™



Già è tanto che non gli ha sparato


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> gli amerikani stanno toccando vette altissime di degrado™


si questo è un pò un degrado in salsa statunitense non si può negare  

a me da fuori fa ridere...magari ai ballerini farà un pò meno ridere però


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Onore a Ben Affleck comunque, si è bombato questa e Jennifer Garner che vent'anni fa ai tempi di Alias era una stragnocca paurosa, più della Lopez a mio parere.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Onore a Ben Affleck comunque, si è bombato questa e Jennifer Garner che vent'anni fa ai tempi di Alias era una stragnocca paurosa, più della Lopez a mio parere.


che segno è Ben?

i suoi dipendenti staranno già controllando e alcuni inizieranno già a preoccuparsi...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che segno è Ben?
> 
> i suoi dipendenti staranno già controllando e alcuni inizieranno già a preoccuparsi...


Leone. 

Altrimenti non se lo prendeva. Ma pure sta storia dei contratti di quante volte fare sesso. LOL.


----------



## Kayl (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leone.
> 
> Altrimenti non se lo prendeva. Ma pure sta storia dei contratti di quante volte fare sesso. LOL.


Mica scemo, chissà se la Lopez è in menopausa, sennò avrà messo una postilla anale per rispettare il contratto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

Gente drogata fino al midollo, intossicata dalla cocaina, bisogna aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile ci sia ancora chi perde tempo a guardare sta vecchia cul0na che non sa cantare né recitare.. 
Una nullità che 20 anni fa almeno era gnocca.. Adesso una milfona inutile.. Ma del resto pure a Madonna vanno ancora dietro.. Mah..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile ci sia ancora chi perde tempo a guardare sta vecchia cul0na che non sa cantare né recitare..
> Una nullità che 20 anni fa almeno era gnocca.. Adesso una milfona inutile.. Ma del resto pure a Madonna vanno ancora dietro.. Mah..



Madonna cesso catatonico anche da giovane, ma almeno ha fatto pezzi che hanno segnato l'epoca popdance anni 80.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Incredibile ci sia ancora chi perde tempo a guardare sta vecchia cul0na che non sa cantare né recitare..
> Una nullità che 20 anni fa almeno era gnocca.. Adesso una milfona inutile.. Ma del resto pure a Madonna vanno ancora dietro.. Mah..


E poi c'è Kylie Minogue che dà le piste a entrambe, che è ingiustamente caduta nel dimenticatoio...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...


Che dregado

Ormai è solo questione di tempo prima che questi implodano da soli. Gli USA saranno destinati ad guerra civile ormai.. per ora gli americani mangiano ancora bene quando le polpette dimenueranno ci sarà il caos.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Madonna cesso catatonico anche da giovane, ma almeno ha fatto pezzi che hanno segnato l'epoca popdance anni 80.


Si ma era un fake clamoroso, dal vivo non ha mai saputo cantare..tra l'altro non so ma erano sue le canzoni? Per me le interpretava e basta


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Degrado™, Inc.

"Hanno vinto la guerra".


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Agosto 2022)

Il potere del denaro.
Il suo unico merito è stato quello di prostituirsi grazie a un fondoschiena di lusso.
Questi sono i risultati della meritocrazia del sedere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma era un fake clamoroso, dal vivo non ha mai saputo cantare..tra l'altro non so ma erano sue le canzoni? Per me le interpretava e basta



Ah boh. Non sono propriamente del genere


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma era un fake clamoroso, dal vivo non ha mai saputo cantare..tra l'altro non so ma erano sue le canzoni? Per me le interpretava e basta


Ci sono dei brani scritti da lei, però sempre in collaborazione con altri. Più che altro, mi fa ridere che questi brani pop commerciali hanno migliaia di autori, mentre ci sono canzoni che hanno fatto la storia che sono stati scritti anche da uno solo. Mi ricordo ancora questo meme significativo, che è sempre figo riesumare.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei brani scritti da lei, però sempre in collaborazione con altri. Più che altro, mi fa ridere che questi brani pop commerciali hanno migliaia di autori, mentre ci sono canzoni che hanno fatto la storia che sono stati scritti anche da uno solo. Mi ricordo ancora questo meme significativo, che è sempre figo riesumare.


conosco gente che non riesce a campare con la musica, ma ha il ghost writer che gliela compone


----------



## Maurizio91 (27 Agosto 2022)

Se avevano un contratto non possono andare per vie legali?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2022)

Ma le femministe americane che dicono? Mi pare una discriminazione delle vergini.
Licenziasse anche i tori, per par condicio.


----------



## sacchino (27 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Come riportato da numerosi media (Corriere della Sera,ecc) sembrerebbe che la popstar Jennifer Lopez non nuova a capricci vari abbia stavolta veramente passato il segno.
> 
> Pare che dopo un'intensa giornata di lavoro la cantante abbia riunito tutto il corpo di ballo chiedendo a tutti quelli nati sotto il segno della vergine di alzare la mano. A quel punto li avrebbe licenziati in tronco!
> 
> ...


Noooooo non potrò mai ballare per lei........sono distrutto.


----------

